# Mein noch nicht See und ich



## Zalabaksa (10. Sep. 2010)

Hallo an alle
ich bin neu hier, und habe vielleicht vor im Oktober zu starten. Ich lebe in Ungarn so vor mich hin und versuche mich selbst zu versorgen allerdings ohne Kleinvieh  Es gibt eine grosse wiese und noch eine. Deshalb soll dort ein biotop mit schwimmmöglichkeit entstehen. ca 400 m² gross. 

Ich habe bis jetzt nur gelesen, viele leute gesprochen und teiche gesehen. Nautra-gard  gelesen und eine Teichbauer gefunden, denn nur mit 2 Freunden hier in Ungarn ist es alleine ein bisschen zu viel für mich.

Nun war der Ortstermin und mein Teichbauer stellte sich als ein bissel einCaot raus:smoki obwohl die teiche, die er gemacht hat, eigentlich funktionieren, jedoch viel kies brauchen. Ich will aber eher grüne ufer als steinwüsten, denn hier ist nun mal kein gebirge; die landschaft ist eher au und flussmässig. Was ich nun entscheiden muss, und dazu hätte ich gerne eure hilfe und hinweise, ist:  mit filtergraben oder mit flachen regenerationsring um den see.
wie geht das ohne zuviel kies???

oder soll ich es doch alleine machen, mit viel nachbarshilfe und 2 -4 Arbeitern langsam??  Bagger und kies muss ich sowieso alleine organisieren und 2 Arbeiter brauch ich auch für die feinarbeiten.  WIe ging das bei euch wieviele Leute und Tage bei z.b. 100m²

also soweit mein vorstellung und meine fragen. Mal sehn wies sich entwickelt.Danke bis bald Ursula


----------



## Vechtaraner (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Hallo
Bitte nimm es mir nicht übel aber mir kommt es so vor als ob nicht nur der Teichbauer ein wenig"chaotisch wäre".
So ein Vorhaben will wohl übberlegt gut durchdacht,geplant und entsprechend ausgeführt werden.Ich denke das wird nicht so einfach gehen wie du es dir vorstellst.Einen Bagger her Kies und zwei drei Leute die dir helfen in ein paar Tagen fertig zu werden....

Du solltest dir am besten erst einmal ein paar grunddlegende Gedanken machen.
Eine Wiese mit 400m² mal eben schnell in einen Schwimmteich zu verwandeln wird sich sicherlich nicht so ohne weiteres realisieren lassen.
Da fällt mir ein....am einfachsten wäre vermutlich ein Pool aus GFK. die gibt es in Polen mit ca. 10x6x1,5m schon für 3500€(ein Schnäpchen im Vergleich zu den Preisen hier in Deutschland).

Alles andere müsste wie gesagt gut durchdacht und geplant werden.


----------



## Digicat (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Servus Ursula

Herzlich Willkommen

Hatte auch einen Schwimmteich, nicht 400m² sondern "nur" 250m² .... <Klick in meiner Signatur>

Dieser wurde von einem Fachbetrieb in 14 Tagen gebaut ... all Inklusiv ....
Kostete allerdings einen Mittelklassewagen bildlich gesprochen ....

Wie Vechtaraner schon anmerkte ... fange einmal an dir einen Plan zu zeichnen ..... dann kannst schon mal eine ungefähre Kostenaufstellung machen ....

Kies muß nicht sein .... mit Ufermatte kann man auch sehr gut eine Ufergestaltung machen ... 

Lies Dich mal durch das Forum ... du bekommst viele Informationen und Bilder ....


----------



## Zalabaksa (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Danke für die spontane EInschätzung:


> Du solltest dir am besten erst einmal ein paar grunddlegende Gedanken machen.
> Eine Wiese mit 400m² mal eben schnell in einen Schwimmteich zu verwandeln wird sich sicherlich nicht so ohne weiteres realisieren lassen.


ja eben und deshalb hier die Bitte um Hinweise. Ich will eine kleinen See und keinen Pool.

Ein Plan existerit schon, jedoch will der Teichbauer keinen Filtergraben bauen....weil er ihn nicht kann? Soll ich alles mit NG machen? Aber die liefern nicht nach Ungarn.

Hier im Forum machen die Leute es doch auch selbst???Mit Helfern


Na ja deshalb melde ich mich hier, um einschätzungen zu erhalten.Ursula


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Die Lieferung kann ja nicht das einzige Problem sein, dann lässt Du das eben von einer Spedition abholen und kümmerst Dich um den Transport. Aber Planung und Support machen die doch sicher qauch für Ungarn. 
Mit "chaotischen" Handwerkern zu arbeiten bringt ein chaotisches Ergebnis. 
Wer nur nach Shema F arbeiten kann ist sicher kein Profi. 
Lass die Finger von dem. Meine Meinung ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Vechtaraner (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Hallo Ursula
Ich denke um dir gedankliche Unterstützung geben zu können,bedarf es noch einige Informationen mehr.Ein ausführlicher Plan mit allen Details ist gefragt!

_Ey ich will ne 400m² Wiese in nen Teich umwandeln benötige dafür wohl Kies und mein Teichbauer will keinen Fitergraben bauen._ klingt ähnlich als wollte ich dir so ein Auto verkaufen:hat vier Räder,fährt gut und ist 5 Jahre alt

Sorry für die überspitzte Darstellung,nur wie gesagt mache dir erstmal einen Plan.
Am besten schreibst du dir alle Details auf,machst eine Skizze vom Teich,der Lage und wie du ihn dir vorstellsst.Ohne diese Dinge wird dir vermutlich kaum jemand wirklich weiterhelfen können/wollen.

Desweiteren würde ich mich mit der Firma NG *persönlich* auseinandersetzen und diese evtl. nicht nur mit der Lieferung sondern auch mit der Planung beauftragen.Gegen Vorkasse (oder wie man sich dann auch immer einigt)denke ich wird es auch kein Problem sein die benötigten Dinge nach Ungarn zu bekommen.

Zur Not,falls garnichts anderes mehr geht einfach selbst den Spaten schwingen.
oderes sein lassen

Gruß vom Vechtaraner


----------



## Dilmun (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Hallo!

400 m² ? Das ist ja ein ziemliche großes Projekt.

Vielleicht machst du mal Fotos von deinem Grundstück. Ist das eben? Oder ist da Gefälle?
Und wie stellst du dir die Form des Teiches vor?  Fragen über Fragen..........

Und wenn du  (so erscheint es mir) keine genaueren Vorstellungen von deinem Teich hast, als nur die Größe, dann tut sich jeder schwer, dir Tips zu geben. 

Schau dir halt mal die Teichdokumentationen von den verschiedenen Teichbauern an. Wenn du da keine Tipps für den Anfang findest, dann ist es sicher besser, wenn du eine Firma beauftragst. An der Randgestaltung des Teiches (wie du eingangs schreibst) kann es ja nicht scheitern. Jeder Teichbauer wird doch auf die Wünsche seines Kunden Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## sister_in_act (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Hallo Ursula

:willkommen

verstehe ich das richtig: du möchtest einen kleinen See haben wo jetzt eine Wiese ist?
Möchtest du ihn nur zum Schwimmen oder denkst du dabei auch an Fischbesatz?
Soll er ganz natürlich wirken oder eher Poolmäßig?
Welchen Untergrund hast du?
Gibt es einen Wasserzulauf (Bach) oder  wie sieht es mit Grundwasser aus?

Das sind mal auf Anhieb ein paar Fragen die das ganze etwas mehr aufhellen.
Ich bin nicht wirklich ein Kenner, da melden sich bestimmt noch Fachleute.
Hilfreich wäre ein Foto, in dem du einzeichnest und beschreibst wie es werden soll.

Lb Grüße nach Ungarn
Ulla


----------



## Zalabaksa (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Ja nun versteh ich, ich habe mich viel zu allgemein gehalten.

Also Bagger und Kies und Arbeiter, brunnen bohren und Strom ist alles schon in den Startlöchern. Nun hat mich eben der teichbauer verunsichert und ich werde es nicht mit ihm machen. 
Ich habe auch eine positive Antwoert weger aller Materialen aus Budapest, die seit 16 Jahren Teiche bauen, aber eben eher Pools, die einen Regenerationsrand habenund Filtertechnik.

Ich habe viel in NG gelesen und bin von dem System Filtergraben begeistert, könnte aber auch anders gelöst werden, wenn nicht zuviel Steine  und Kies im Teich sein müssen, denn es soll ein Schwimmbiotop  in der Flusslandschaft eher Moorlandschaft werden und kein Gebirgssee. 

Leider kann ich meine Skizze nicht einskannen deshalb beschreibe ich den Teich, den ich wünsche, und hoffentlich auch bezahlen kann.  (Mittelklassewagen?) Dies wären meine Überlegungen, die jedoch alle zur Disposition stehen.
Eine Anfrage an Naturagard läuft.

Anbei die Fotos der Wiese, auf der er entstehen soll. 

1.	Es gibt 2 Wohnwägen, die beide benutzt werden. Ich als Fotograf stehe zwischen ihnen beim ersten Foto und fotogafiere in Richtung Norden (grosse Eiche). Hier ist rechts eine Hecke (sieht man auf dem 2. Foto) und auch rechts, ein bewachsener Hügel.
Das 2. Foto ist genau die andere Richtung (Nord Süd). Jeweils die Hauptrichtung des Teichs eingehaltend. 

2.	Der rechte Hügel auf dem Bild (1.Foto) ist tabu, denn darunter befinden sich Handfeuerwaffen aus dem ungarischen Aufstand 1956.

3.	Der Aushub wird sich hinten links (1. Foto) als Hügel türmen, ohne Bach o.ä. und läuft nach vorne links und rechts zur Hecke hinten entlang. 

4.	der linke Wohnwagen soll eine Steinterrasse bekommen, an der der Teich  endet.

5.	 Die erste Hürde wäre, dass es in Ungarn liegt, ca. 2 h von Graz entfernt. Ich wohne dort und habe 6000² zur Verfügung, wobei sich dieser Teil ohne Bäume als Biotop anbietet.

6.	Die Windrichtungen kommen vormittags oft von Süden. Mein Standort des 1. Fotos. Schlechtes Wetter kommt von Norden-Westen : Aushub-Hügel Richtung und links.

7.	Ich würden gerne eine Schwimmstrecke von 15 – 20 Metern haben. Und ich denke, dass der Teich diagonal in der Wiese liegen soll.  Ich mag eigentlich keine Brücken, Stege und Bachläufe, sondern nur natürliche Einstiege und Randbepflanzung und Steintritte. Wichtig sind mir die Treppe ind den Teich als Stufen und die Abstufungen 20, 50, 130.

8.	Wie tief soll so ein Teich werden?

9.	Wie werden die Pumpe und Elektrik untergebracht.

10.	Wo soll ich den Brunnen bohren lassen und wo ist am besten die Elektrik-Versorgung. Neben, hinten, vorne bei den Wohnwägen?

11.	bei ca. 300 m² ergibt sich eine riesige Plane. Deshalb dachte ich, dass sich die Filtergräben wie eine Zange um den Teich zu legen. Die Teich-Form dachte ich als krumme Birne, wobei die 2 FG einmal anlehnt an den Teich und einmal eine Insel aussparend einen Kreis oder Halbkreis bilden. Das dicke Ende der Birne schaut zu mir, das dünne Ende reicht zum Hügel, wo wiederum die FG auch beginnen oder enden??? Somit gibt es kaum Platz für Ufergräben, aber das macht nichts, denn FG sind ja auch gut bewachsen.

12.	Die linke Seite der Birnenausbuchtung bei der Wohnwagenterrasse wird nicht so tief wie die rechte.

13.	Vielleicht beginnt an der Terrasse  auch der erste Filtergraben und zieht sich links hoch zum Hügel?



Nun ich hoffe, dass ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt habe, und freue mich auf eure Vorschläge und Kommentare. Ursula


----------



## Zalabaksa (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*



sister_in_act schrieb:


> Hallo Ursula
> 
> :willkommen
> 
> ...



Liebe Ulla,  Sister in Act, danke für den lieben Wilkommensgruss!
Ich hab jetzt schon eher verstanden, was ich noch liefern muss.  Ursula


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Servus Ursula

Dein Plan hört sich ja net schlecht an 

Arbeitskräfte stehen auch in den Startlöchern ...... 

Besorg dir einen Baustellen-Markierungsspray (vielleicht mehrere) und zeichne den Teich auf die gemähte Wiese, inklusive des/der Ufergraben .....
... und stell ein/mehrere Fotos hier ein 

Tiefe: kommen auch Kinder zum schwimmen 
Falls nicht, mach den Teich zumindest an einer Seite nur so Tief wie du darin stehen kannst, den Rest würde ich 2,50 - 3,00 Meter machen (der abgesetzte Schmoder wird dadurch nicht immer hochgewühlt).

Ich würde bei dieser Größe des Teiches auf alle Fälle 2 - 3 Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer vorsehen ... diese in einen Sammelschacht zusammenlaufen lassen und mittels Zugschieber getrennt regelbar machen ..... danach je nach Geldbörse einen guten Vorfilter/Grobabscheider (US III, Trommelfilter oder Vliesfilter) installieren, dann eine leistungsfähige Pumpe, die in den Ufergraben/Pflanzenfilter, mittels Bypass pumpt ....

Auf alle Fälle sollte die Regenerationsfläche 1/3 - 1/2 der Fläche des Teiches entsprechen. Diese mit Pflanzen (starkzehrende, klärende Pflanzen) bestückt.

Den Platz für den Filter kennst leider nur du ... Stromanschluß , wobei man ein Kabel leichter verlegt wie 4 x 110er Kanalrohr (KG-Rohr) .....

Ps.: deinen auf Papier skizzierten Teich kannst auch abfotografieren und hier einstellen


----------



## günter-w (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Hallo Ursula, herzlich willkommen im Forum. Da hast du dir aber ein großes Projekt vorgenommen,  aber bei so einem riesigen Gelände ist das Ok nur der Geldbeutel setzt vermutlich das Limit. Du hast geschrieben du lässt einen Brunnen bohren wichtig ist die Qualität des Wassers und sollte nicht zu hoch mit Nitrat und Phospat belastet sein sonst wirst du nicht viel Freude an deinem Teich haben. Die Wassereinspeisung für den Teich sollte in der Nähe des Filtergrabens liegen damit das Brunnenwasser zumindest erst den Filtergraben durchläuft. Der Stromanschluß ist doch bestimmt für die Wohnwagen und die Teichpumpe daher würde ich den Hauptanschluß in die nähe der Wohnwagen legen und von dort zu Pumpe am Ende des FG. Kannst ja mal bei mir auf der HP schauen und dir Angregungen holen.


----------



## sister_in_act (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Hallo Ursula

Ich muß jetzt doch nochmal nachfragen



> Ich habe viel in NG gelesen und bin von dem System Filtergraben begeistert, könnte aber auch anders gelöst werden, wenn nicht zuviel Steine und Kies im Teich sein müssen, denn es soll ein Schwimmbiotop in der Flusslandschaft eher Moorlandschaft werden und kein Gebirgssee.



Verstehe ich das so, daß du einen vollkommen natürlichen Schwimmteich ohne Technik mit Filterung auf natürlicher Basis machen willst?
Die Frage kam mir weil Helmut BA, Skimmer etc beschreibt, du jedoch Schwimmbiotop schreibst...

Gruß Ulla


----------



## Dilmun (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Hallo Ursula!



> Ich mag eigentlich keine Brücken, Stege und Bachläufe, sondern nur natürliche Einstiege und Randbepflanzung und Steintritte.







> denn es soll ein Schwimmbiotop in der Flusslandschaft eher Moorlandschaft werden und kein Gebirgssee



Also kein Bachlauf, sondern eine Flußlandschaft. Versteh ich das richtig?
Und wie meinst das mit der Flusslandschaft/Moorlandschaft.

Vielleicht kannst du ja eine Zeichnung machen, diese fotografieren und das Foto hereinstellen. Oder mit einer passenden Software was zeichnen. 

Eine Zeichnung würde vieles erleichtern.


----------



## Zalabaksa (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Hi Danke für die vielen Hinweise,

also ja es wird ein Schwimmteich mit möglichst wenig Technik, die Strom braucht oder Lärm macht. Und gleichzeitig auch ein BIOTOP, denn es gibt viele Störche, Fledermäuse , Schwalben und Käuzchen. Ich denke jedoch, dass ich es nicht völlig der Natur überlasse, weil ich ja sicher Nährstoffeintrag habe werde (__ Enten ---> Fische??).

Kinder kommen selten und doch will ich das Profil so machen: Stufen 20 x 30 für __ Frösche, 50 x50  für mich zum sitzen und als ausstieg um den Teich rum, 130 fürs ausrasten ca 1 Meter rein und dann eigentlich nur den rest 170cm  ja nun wird *empfohlen  2-3 Meter * tiefe;hat was! aber wie ist es dann mit Wartung oder mal ne Störung der Ansaugstutzen da unten?? Als Sicherheitszone gibt es die Filtergräben drumrum.

Ich dachte ja schon an diesen FG bzw. dies ist der *Regenerationsbereich* des Teichs, den ich ca. 20 % gross um den Teich legen will: als kommunizierenden röhren und am schluss nur ne pumpe. Vielleicht sind die ansaugfilter mal verstopft und ma kann sie ja nicht erreichen oder raushohlen.
  "Ich würde bei dieser Größe des Teiches auf alle Fälle 2 - 3 Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer vorsehen "   das ist eine richtgrösse, ich dachte an viel mehr, reicht das wirklich?:__ nase
Allerdings habe ich ja 2 FG oder Regenerationsbereiche.  Also auch 2 Sammelkästen und nach links und rechts der "Birne" gehen sie weg.  Sie sind ca 20meterlang und 3 m breit. 
·	 Frage, wenn ich jetzt mit einer pumpe das wasser hinten reinpumpe ca 20 cm höher als wasserniveau und es nach vorne zu den Wohnwägen laufen lasse, könnte ich durch ein leichtes gefälle und einer kleinen anstauung am schluss das wasser bei den sitzplätzen in den teich laufen lassen oder?????
·	Hat das noch den Filtereffekt und die Nitrate und Phosphate sind durch die pflanzen verbraucht?
·	Was ist dann das für eine pumpe im see, kann ich dann parallel baden oder muss ich die pumpe immer erst ausschalten?  Oder pumpe in Pumpenschacht extern. Von der technik versteh ich wenig. Ich kenn nur Saugpumpen.
·	Wie ist das Gefälle zu berechnen. Ich hab ja hinten den aushub als hügel, da kann ich höher anfangen.
·	Welche Wasserdurchlauf brauche ich da und wo in FG setze ich das rohr ein unten in den kies oder reinplätschern lassen?

DAS ist ein guter Hinweiss: "das Brunnenwasser zumindest erst den Filtergraben "durchläuft  vielleicht mach ich mal ne wasseranalyse.  
Anbei noch 2 Bilder von meiner Mähaktion:  Einmal vom rechten Eck aus und das andere vom linke WW aus. Das gras in der mitte bleibt als insel, denn der li FG wird extra gebaut.
meine Zeichnung wäre als Bild zu unscharf .

Ja soweit, nochmals viele Dank für soviele Hinweise.     ursula


----------



## Zalabaksa (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Hi 
*Also kein Bachlauf, sondern eine Flußlandschaft*. NA ja bei mir solls nicht sein, weil es ja schon um mich rum ist. Ich hab ein Flüsschen in 200 m entfernung und es ist eh alles ziemlich flusslandschaftlich hier. ich will blos nen see. Schwimmteich.


*Eine Zeichnung würde vieles erleichtern* Ich kann leider nicht einscannen und als Foto ist es nicht gut.

also nur beschreibung möglich Ich habe nochmals 2 Fotos in meiner langen Antwort reingeholt  LG ursula


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Servus Ursula

Hmmm ... Pumpe und Filter .... entnehme deiner Frage in meinem Thread, daß es also nicht ein technikloser Schwimmteich werden soll ... wie von Ulla nochmal nachgefragt ....

Für deinen Filter/Ufergraben würde ich schon eine Grobabscheidung vorsehen .... gib mal in die Suche "Bodenfilter" oder "Pflanzenfilter" ein.

Kannst dir allerdings sparen, wenn du gleich im Teich eine großzügige Regenerationsfläche vorsiehst ..... hatte auch keinen Boden- oder Pflanzenfilter aber durchaus klares Wasser, was aber nicht heißen soll, daß man keinen bauen sollte ... finde dies allerdings nur von Bedeutung wenn beengte Platzverhältnisse vorhanden sind und man den Boden/Pflanzfilter weiter weg vom Teich realiesieren kann und mittels Bachlauf einen Rückfluß zum Teich einrichten kann .... hat auch was 

Beengte Platzverhältnisse dürfte bei Dir ja nicht der Fall sein ....

Weiters hatte ich keine Bodenabsauger, was im nachhinein betrachtet ein Fehler war ... der Bodenmulm der sich gesammelt hatte, wurde immer beim Schwimmen aufgewühlt (obwohl 2m tief) und machte das Wasser nach dem schwimmen immer trüb ... legte sich allerdings wieder bis zum nächsten morgen.
Einen Skimmer hatte ich ... und würde ich auch immer wieder empfehlen ..... der Oberflächenschmutz wurde verläßlich beseitigt 

Wie in meinem vorherigen Post .... würde den Filter so empfehlen .....


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Servus Ursula

Da haben wir wohl fast gleichzeitig unser Beiträge geschrieben ....

Les mal den Schwimmteichbau von Thias. Er hat nach NG gebaut .....

Und Gunnars Teich ....

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter .....


----------



## Zalabaksa (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Hallo Helmut
ja die Arbeiter warten alle, dass es losgeht, nun musste ich auf unbestimmt vertagen.

*Vorfilter/Grobabscheider (US III, Trommelfilter oder Vliesfilter) installieren, dann eine leistungsfähige Pumpe, die in den Ufergraben/Pflanzenfilter, mittels Bypass pumpt ..*

Das ist noch sehr undurchsichtig für mich, denn das wollt ich ja machen lassen Wenn du mir dazu noch literatur sagen könntest. 
Am liebsten hätte ich ja nur Naturfilter über FG  
Ja und welche Pumpe. ich habe da eine guten Artikel gelesen z.B. Ammax 10000 habe ich herausgelesen, der Artikel ist schon etwas älter.

*Den Platz für den Filter kennst leider nur du* ...   Wahrscheinlich hinten beim Bergchen. Vielleicht einen Kiesfilter als Trommel und danach das Wasser über fie FG nach vorne laufen lassen? 
*Stromanschluß *, - Mit Leerrohr am teichrand entlang nach hinten legen dachte ich?-------
*
deinen auf Papier skizzierten Teich kannst auch abfotografieren und hier einstellen*  man sehe und staune :

LG ursula


----------



## Zalabaksa (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Hi Helmut, dankeschön,

*wurde immer beim Schwimmen aufgewühlt (obwohl 2m tief). *Das ist gute info, also unbedingt dies absaugrohre, so wie schon vorgeschlagen

LG Ursula


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mein noch nicht See und ich*

Hallo Ursula,
hast Du meine private Nachricht nicht bekommen?
Gruß
Andy


----------

